# help needed asap!!



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

my little guy, the last born on october first, his crop is full of air like a balloon! what do i do? what does this mean?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you post photos?

it could be a ruptured air sac or sour crop, but we'd need photos to know for sure


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

its not air! i looked closer, its liquid


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sounds like it may be sour crop but it may be easier if you post a photo, just in case


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

i will post pics asap, they may not be the best  my camera is crap


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok im no breeding expert, but this is sour crop....

i will see what i can find for you


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> ok im no breeding expert, but this is sour crop....
> 
> i will see what i can find for you


ok, thank you so much, i always check on them during the day, but i dont clean the box until night and upon taking him out is when i noticed i wish i had known earlier!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html

this is srtiels' site with information on it....

and a thread with some more information
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=20266&highlight=slow+crop

how long has the baby had this that you noticed?


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

i came here immediatly, so like 15 mins?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok good. if you arent sure what to do or are unable to do anything... see a vet. thats all i can give, ive never experienced this myself


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

ok, i see a lot of this has to do with formula feeding, would it empty the crop the same way for a parent fed baby? so i massage the crop while holding the baby upside down and then once every thing is out use the alka seltzer remedy?


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

as far as i can tell we do not have an avian vet anywhere close to where i live


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm not really too sure as ive never done it myself. but thats what i could find for you.... i hope srtiels can help here soon


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> i'm not really too sure as ive never done it myself. but thats what i could find for you.... i hope srtiels can help here soon


okay thank you so much for your support, i appreciate it soooo much


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

i would also like to know if i should remove the baby from the parents to prevent them feeding it. all the bigger ones make the growling type sound when being feed and i think he is the one in there cheeping to be feed.


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

gggaaahhh! my heart is breaking and im totally stressed out!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok relax. i think you should try the emptying of the crop. you need to get the sour stuff out.


taking a closer look at the photos he also seems dehydrated, so you will want to make the recipe for the lactated ringers for after


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

his eyes were open yesterday, that was the first thing i noticed


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

here's some photos from srtiels' photobucket albums for you for sour crop...
http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=Closeup-sour-crop-illus.jpg

http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=sour-crop-drawing-2a-illus.jpg

http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=sour-crop-nestling-illus.jpg

this has some more info in the photo
http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...view&current=sour-overstretchedcrop-illus.jpg


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

the major difference i see is that the liquid in mine looks like water, completely clear, while these look yellow.... is it just the difference in these being formula feed?


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

if you look closely in the first pic you can see where the fluid tops off and in the last you can see almost a settling of something in the bottom


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

after being fed by parents




























should i wait for that food to be gone before emptying or should i make it regurgitate that food?


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

I have no advice i can give to you sorry, but i hope everythings going okay, not sure where DallyTsuka has gone, fingers crossed for you, good luck!
Actually maybe what you could do is just call a vet or breeder, if a vet is too far for you then thats what i would suggest. Keep us updated, im sure DallyTsuka will be back soon, perhaps send DallyTsuka a visitor message so if the've forgotten to check it will notify them. Just say please check back in my thread, more photos are added.
Good luck!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Since nobody seams to be seeing this thread perhaps pots a new one called something like - URGENT! SOUR CROP HELP!. It may get more experienced people's attention, include all the photos and or the link to this thread, again goodluck!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sorry, i had to go to bed early as i have work soon and it takes me a bit to fall asleep as i have very rude noisy neighbours... lol sorry i had to go.

you will want to empty the crop im pretty sure, if you notice about sour crop, anything fed to the baby will settle at the bottom of the crop and he wont be able to digest it properly, which is what can cause stunting im pretty sure


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

You have done awesome with them so far! So take a breath... relax a minute. You are a good mom and caught this very early. I know it drives you into a panic when you find something might be wrong, but you need to calm so when you know what to do you can do it.  I have not experienced this yet either but from what I understand, it is one of the more common problems there are. It's only this one baby that has this?? I'm wondering because you said it is clear fluid.. if maybe this one was fed last and perhaps mom/dad had more water mixed in with their food to feed this one. Again, this is just a thought, I really have no idea. Will be keeping a close eye on this thread for information and what to do.


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

as of this morning this is what i found, the crop is not full fluid anymore, however on the right side he appears to have a little blue-ish like bruising, im not sure what this is. he is now 11 days old and doesnt appear to have any pin feathers yet. he is WAY smaller then his siblings. he does seem to have energy and peeps and holds his head up. Should i pull him for hand feeding? is there such a difference now that his siblings will always have/get more food? or will the parents compensate? If this is sour crop would it have gone down so much? or is he still in danger of it?




































i tried to show the, what appears to be bruising


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

THANK EVERYONE FOR YOUR INPUT!!!! :flowers:


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

size difference


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You are going to have to assist feed this baby while in the nest. http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-feeding-chicks-in-the-nest.html

NOTE: Sour crop *does happen* to chicks in the nest....alot of it has to do with what the parents are being fed....such as alot of soft foods. Plus if the baby is stressed from not being fed enough it can generate secondary yeast problems. The 3rd baby also looks like it is slightly stunted too...so I would also watch it.


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

srtiels said:


> You are going to have to assist feed this baby while in the nest. http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-feeding-chicks-in-the-nest.html
> 
> NOTE: Sour crop *does happen* to chicks in the nest....alot of it has to do with what the parents are being fed....such as alot of soft foods. Plus if the baby is stressed from not being fed enough it can generate secondary yeast problems. The 3rd baby also looks like it is slightly stunted too...so I would also watch it.


thank you for the info, ill get right on it! and do you mean third baby from the bottom or top, the one right next to the tiny baby has its wing over the tiny baby, and is the biggest, so i will presume you mean the third from the bottom.


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

and since the baby is older should i fill the crop, say, like halfway and let the parents do the rest?


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

so this is what the dad gave it, is this too much? should i pull it and hand feed it? from what i can tell they feed the babies 2 at time, the male fed them and i took a look and 2 are full including this one. if i supplement when do i go about it without interrupting the parents schedule?


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

How are things going? I'm really hoping you have good news!!


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

Its still making it, but reffer to the thread "where are the feathers" to see what im dealing with now  thanks for thinking about us.


----------

